# Madness



## JosephGursky (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm new on the forum, so firstly I'd like to say hello to everybody 

Next I'm posting one of my track, actually it is a first movement of bigger project (not finished yet) and I'll be glad to hear your feedbacks. Although I am heavily influenced by minimal music ( I like Philip Glass and Terry Riley), I try to break the minimal rules and try to make something own. Thanks


----------

